# October Blizzard



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

More on the Western October blizzard.....the delay in the farm bill is really hurting some of these folks.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/fall_blizzard_still_hurting_ranchers_in_nebraska_and_south_dakota__NAA_Associated_Press/


----------



## Waterway64 (Dec 2, 2011)

The storm will be hard for a few operators to absorb no question! There must be some perspective though. The loss, if memory serves me right ,represents less than one percent of our state cattle herd. I find the private donations to the hard hit producers impressive. As for government farm bills, am doubtfull we will have a new one.


----------

